# Cheekiest Bunny Competition? Anyone?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

NOW TAKING ENTRIES...
Who's interested in a bunny picture competition? Will start one up if people are interested?
Small prize and certificate for 1st place and certificates for 2nd and 3rd sound OK?
2 entries per member?

OK, at least 3 interested(5 bunnies), hopefully more will be along 

If you can PM me your pictures, with name of bunny (most I know!) entry's close once we have at least 10 bunnies entered, or a week from now (Tues 7th Aug), whichever is closer (if not 10 by this Tues, it will be the next Tues etc)

I will make up a "poll" thread with annonymous pictures and everyone will get 1 vote  Voting will be open for 1 week from the time the poll is posted up. You, under this method will be able to vote for your own bunny, but I would like to ask that you dont to make it more fun...either vote for another or dont vote 

Picture requirements: only the 1 rabbit in the photo (so crop if needs be), it has to be fairly recent (eg.if the bunny is grown up, no baby pictures lol!) and the cheekiest you can make it 

Maybe something like this, from my own cheeky chappy....lol









*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

id be interested if the bunnies comply that is haha

shame i didnt get a picture of bobz coming out of the hutch door, mobbing me and grabbing his food container and running off back into the hutch ha


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in  :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah but then you will have to send me your address if you win


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Ah but then you will have to send me your address if you win


I never win these things so I think I'm safe


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sure, I'll enter. Sounds like a good excuse for lots of seriously cute bunny photos which is never a bad thing


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hel_79 said:


> Sure, I'll enter. Sounds like a good excuse for lots of seriously cute bunny photos which is never a bad thing


Thats what I thought 

*edited above* with details of how to enter


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well as long as they dont look at my signature ill be fine ha, are there any requirements for the pictures?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> well as long as they dont look at my signature ill be fine ha, are there any requirements for the pictures?


Ah, well, only the 1 rabbit in the photo (so crop if needs be), it has to be fairly recent (if the bunny is grown up, no baby pictures lol!) and the cheekiest you can make it 

Will put these up there, cant you tell its my first competition 

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ill get me camera out once the rain stops


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in  as long as i can have a photo with more than one bunny in  don't like either of them to feel left out


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Jemimac said:


> I'm in  as long as i can have a photo with more than one bunny in  don't like either of them to feel left out


Rules are one the OP and you can only have one bun in the pic.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Jemimac said:


> I'm in  as long as i can have a photo with more than one bunny in  don't like either of them to feel left out


You can enter 2 photos but only 1 bunny in each photo, otherwise potential for double cuteness.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump up...no entries in yet


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm definitely in!! Already have some piccies in mind


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Bump up...no entries in yet


I've just staged a pic of one of mine, I'll send it to you now 

I have a funny feeling everyone will know who it is tho :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I've just staged a pic of one of mine, I'll send it to you now
> 
> I have a funny feeling everyone will know who it is tho :lol:


Yeh, I think people will but it just not blatently obvious hopefully


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll have to have a traul through my bunny pics


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

3 bunnies entered so far


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

6 Entries


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in I'll work on this over the weekend


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> 6 Entries


Entries on the way....have had some new bunny supplies arrive this morning, so will take my camera up when I go to re-arrange the shed/run later. Hopefully I'll get some good shots of Buddy 'helping' me!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

11 entries, so entries WILL be closing on Tuesday 7th August at 7pm  
Looking good so far, I love getting to see them first, lmao.

I hope to get the poll up for voting to start on Tuesday night, it might have to be Wednesday morning (dependant on work!) but it will run for 7 days from when I put it up OK? 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump to remind those who havn't entered yet


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Love a good photo comp!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant wait to see everyone's cheeky bunny pics :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Ends tonight guys


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ENTRIES NOW CLOSED....

Poll on its way, you are too late emzy


----------

